

Share your Git Repos Quickly with Friends behind Firewalls - bencevans
https://github.com/bencevans/QuickGit

======
mahesh_rm
Simple and useful. Don't forget to make the following manifest to everybody
within your heroku wiki section:

a] before running $git push heroku master

Add a Procfile in root, whose content is simply:

web: node web.js

b] after running $git push heroku master

$heroku ps:scale web=1

That makes it!

~~~
bencevans
Forgot to commit that to master, shall push a Procfile into the Repo and add
the second line in.

Cheers :)

------
bagosm
Maybe you should state that this requires node.js . I was a bit buffled at
first for a few moments, how an html file combined with some js could store
data, and thought the program was incomplete.

~~~
bencevans
Sorry for the confusion, I shall put it in the description :)

------
cpt1138
Why not git bundle?

~~~
bencevans
I needed to keep it as easy as possible for friends to clone due to some not
being too hot on Git so didn't want to send bundle files than them have to
move it to somewhere they can use it (outside of an email attachment) then
find it in terminal, then have to extract it... instead they run one line
that's given to them and pow, they've got it.

